# how to remove wood glue from metal surfaces?



## willbess08 (Jul 5, 2012)

We have a unique door clamp table in the shop, common in most door shops I think, the one with the four air clamps that are placed around the door to clamp it for pinning. The problem is over the years it has gotten A LOT of dried glue and gunk built up which hinders the fit of the doors. My boss (and father in law lol) said he remembers seeing a product you spray on that foams up overnight and then scrapes off the next morning taking the glue with it. anyone know of such a product?

I'm guessing the table is aluminum, I've also read about using "goof off" but didnt wanna mess up anything, I use it all the time for cleaning the pads of the orbital sanders. any help/advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I am not familiar with the product you mention.

For glue on metal I normally scrape off, but mine has been small spots.

I purchased this product from Lee Valley, also sold at Woodcraft and other places. It states it can loosen 2 part epoxy. No mention whether is can soften hardened yellow glue.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=70640&cat=51&ap=2

I would try heat gun and a scraper first. The glue should soften above about 200 deg F.


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't know of any product that would remove glue but if the glue is on aluminum or other metals, it did not penetrate the surface but rather, it simply dried on the surface. When glue dries on my bench (covered with bamboo flooring so the glue doesn't penetrate it), I simply scrape it off with a sharp chisel. It does not scratch the surface at all because no force need be applied to the surface and the glue pops off. I bet even a plastic spatula with a good edge will work.

Hot water may also work. I use glue syringes to squeeze glue into cracks and joints and the glue often dries in the syringe. I clean them up with hot water only. Hot water also cleans my glue bottle tips when they build up and clog with dry glue.

I'm not familiar with the type of clamps you're using so I'm not sure either of the solutions I'm offering will help, but good luck. :huh:


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

You should be able to soften it up with a heat gun, and then remove.


----------



## willbess08 (Jul 5, 2012)

thanks for the responses guys, I looked at that product too Dave, I'm just nervous about something harming the metal, the dang table was like 2000 bucks new lol. I've tried the chisel deal, thats what I always do on the workbenches, etc. but this stuff is set up like cement!! Might give the heat gun a try, its just a nice dream to think of somethin you spray on and the glue magically comes off! im still thinking about the goof off, i bet that and heat gun combo would soften it up. i havent been able to find the product he mentioned either, maybe he dreamed it


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

What kind of adhesive is it?


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

If you try the heat gun, apply it to the bottom of the top. This should soften the glue in contact with the table, and allow you to pop it off, as opposed to softening the whole thing. 

It just occurred to me that using iron to heat the aluminum would probably work better as the you are only heating a small area.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I just used a heat gun and putty knife to clean all the glue off my clamp bars. Was quicker and easier than I imagined.


----------

